# Sunny "Guards" Me While I Sleep



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sometimes when I nap in the afternoons in my room, I usually let Sunny out of his cage so that he can roam free in my room. However, sometimes he prefers to stay beside my pillow the entire time instead of roaming around. I'm just wondering if it is because he feels he needs to "guard" me while I sleep so I won't be eaten by an eagle?  Does anyone else have a tiel that does the same thing? Just curious and want to learn more about tiel behaviour.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

How sweet...not sure if he is guarding you, sounds like he is bonding


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep bonding it is! I have a green cheek conure that naps with me. He will sleep with me for an hour or more.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Fuzzy will come find me if I'm taking a nap and sit with me or on top of my face until I wake up!


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie keeps watch while he hangs out with me. Turns his little head around and scans the room. I don't know if he's guarding me or watching for threats to him, though. LOL And our Quakers do what Hubby calls "a fly-by" when we go out of their sight, to make sure we're okay.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only one. Ever since I lost Holly a couple of months ago, Bell will fly into my room every night and sleep on a paper towel next to my pillow. I probably should discourage it and have him sleep with the other birds, but it's kind of nice and there's no danger where he is.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you all for responding. Sunny is actually quite nippy to me lately and now favours his grandpa more than his mommy, sob sob... But it's okay, I can take it.


----------



## kab0116 (Mar 17, 2010)

That is really cute, I had never heard of tiels wanting to "guard" people before. Noki has to sleep by my bed at night or she goes nuts. Usually I just push her cage over and cover it with a little gap so she can see me. About every five minutes she leans waay over to peek at me and make sure I'm still there. She would sleep on my head at night if I let her.


----------



## Safwah (Mar 3, 2010)

Be careful with ur tiels being next to you while you sleep. When i was younger i had a very affectionate tiel that slept next to me, i woke up not knowing where he went only to find i had rolled over him in my sleep and he died.  terrible feeling


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That is sad, it happened to my hubby when he was a kid, they had a tiel that was sleeping with him and he rolled over on it.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Yikes, I'd better not let Sunny out then when I nap!


----------



## Safwah (Mar 3, 2010)

When i nap im not too worried, cause im half awake anyway. I was just a stupid child and thought that the bird would be fine sleeping next to me all night.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would also never let a tiel be out with you when you are asleep. It would be better to have them safe in a cage somewhere where it will not get knocked over, anytime you can't be watching them.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I guess if you choose to do that you should always be aware of the risks of course. Bell sleeps right at the top of the bed next to the pillow where there's no risk of being rolled on and he doesn't budge all night. If there was any danger to him there's no way I would let him do it.


----------



## TheRubixHorse (Jun 14, 2010)

Cade sleeps on either my headboard, pillow, or on the top of my head if I take her out of the cage and then fall asleep. Pretty sure she's not guarding though, since she's always got her head tucked under her wing =P


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Speaking of which, Sunny NEVER sleeps with his head tucked under a wing. He always puts his head on his back. Is this abnormal? Should I show him some videos of tiels sleeping with the head tucked under a wing?


----------

